# Search for the White Rose [OOC Talk]



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 13, 2006)

The known world has been relatively peaceful for the last two centuries. The Wizard Wars were so traumatic that all the races laid down their arms afterward, secure in the knowledge that the great battles against each other have destroyed the most war-like among them, and driven the survivors of the enemy far beyond the bounds of the mountain ranges from which nothing returns. The dwarves returned to their caverns, the elves to their forests, the orcs to the plains and the humans to their cities. The Sidhe have nearly completely withdrawn from the world, their cities and places of Power only accessible from Gates within the deepest woods. The other races have scattered, returning to their ancestral homelands to rest, to heal, to rebuild.

Now, however, a darkness is expanding from the mountains. Mysterious individuals who call themselves the Shadowmasters have formed armies of unknown tribes of humans and goblin-kin and are marching on the civilized world. The Shadowmasters wield magical power of the like not seen since the Wizard Wars, and command troops trained in battle and mayhem with techniques long forgotten.

However, not all is lost. There are some in the civilized lands who have kept the some of the ancient knowledge alive. There are some who recall the treaties of old, and send emissaries to the other races to revive the agreements, to rouse the others to join in battle once more. And among those ancient scrolls, there is found a mention of that which might just turn the tide – an artifact called the White Rose. But can it be found before the Shadowmasters break the resistance of the peoples of Shalan?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hi everyone,

I’ve had a campaign idea brewing in my head for a while and would like to see who might be interested. I’d like to get 4-6 players for this campaign.

*Characters chosen! See below.
Because of the holiday weekend (and my very limited internet access therein), I am looking to get this game started next weekend at the very latest, possibly earlier if everyone gets characters posted and I can catch up on vacation-backlog at work. *

General Game Information
- This game will be run in a generic fantasy world… homebrew, I guess you could say. I will not be using any published game setting, although I might use elements from one occasionally. If you want names of cities, etc., feel free to either ask or create them yourself. I am always open to player suggestions / collaborative world-building. I will have a player map of the known world posted after selection of characters.

- Posting Rate: Once every two days. RL happens, but please try to let me know when it does. I’d like to keep this game moving. If you haven’t posted at least once in 48 hours, I reserve the right to make a post for your character or just move the game along without you. If you haven’t posted either IC or OOC, or let me know that you will be out of touch for a period of time after a week, I reserve the right to recruit for new players/characters. I won’t always use these rights, but keep in mind they are there.

- Books allowed: 3.5 PHB, MM, DMG (PrCs and magic items only). Exceptions will be few and far between, except in the case of races. This is a world of many and varied races, and I am much more open to them. Also, pay little attention to the alignments of creatures – like humans, almost all races are a mixture of good and evil, and live hand-in-hand with one another.

- Level: Starting level will be 5th, including ECL. For those of you who want to play creatures with a higher ECL, something can be worked out, ala Savage Species style. 

- My email: tariashadow at gmail dot com. (No spaces, replace "at" and "dot" with @ and .) Please make sure to put ENworld somewhere in the subject line if you email me, so that my spam filter will leave your email alone. 

- Any questions, please ask.  

Character Creation Rules:

- 40 points for stats, using the point buy method on page 169 of the DMG

- Religion: Gods as per the PHB. I also allow the worship of a cause or ideal as opposed to a specific deity. I will allow gods from other sources (such as the FR) subject to DM approval. However, if you pick domains from anywhere but the PHB, I do ask that you include them in their entirety on your character sheet, and they are subject to approval, whereas the PHB ones are automatically approved.

- XP: 12,500 (halfway between 5th and 6th level)

- Gold: 9,000 gp, spend no more than half on any one item

- HP: Max at first level, half HD + 1 each level thereafter. (For example, d8=5, d10=6, etc.)

- RG: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3182509

Characters:
dog45 – Bregan, whisper gnome/dark creature rogue
hafrogman - Edvik the Bastard, Human Fighter
CanadienneBacon - Grun of Clan Gorunn, Half-Orc Cleric 5
PhoenixAsh - Perin Olhandle, Halfling Ranger
Tailspinner - Grynth Shylok : Half-Orc Druid 5
Mista Collins - Harlan Mueller, human fighter
Razamir - Ekoss Barasune, Human Wizard


----------



## dog45 (Nov 13, 2006)

I've got an idea for a character that was part of the original Shadowmasters army over 200 years ago. During the war, he was lured over to the 'good' side and fought for them. His knowledge of the enemy was useful and his particular skills were desperately needed.

The problem arose after the war ended. Because of who he was, and what he had been, he was not trusted by his adpoted nation. Those who knew him during the war called him friend, but they were few and far between. And eventually, they died, while he lived on past the normal lifespan for his race. Something unnatural kept him young and healthly.

Bregan was a Whisper Gnome. What he is now is not enitrely known. The wizards of the enemy captured him and some of his tribesman to fight in their war. They performed sinister experiments on them, and Bregan was one of the few to survive. His body had been fused with the very essence of the Plane of Shadow.

Meta-notes:

Bregan is a Whisper Gnome Rogue with the Dark Creature template. Whisper Gnome is from Races of Stone (a LA +0 race), and the Dark Creature template is from Tome of Magic (LA +1). The template does not extend the creatures lifespan, so Bregan would be in the Venerable age category. Would it be okay if instead he was simply Middle Aged, mechanically, but actually 200+ years old? It makes sense to me, flavor wise.

If the concept is okay'd, I'll write a more extensive background and flesh him out. If you don't have access to those 2 sources, I can post or email the relevant info.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2006)

Im interested. Is it cool to play my hexblade from endur's game? Boo is so cool to play with as you know and it would be easier on me instead of makeing another char.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 14, 2006)

Edvik the Bastard, Human Fighter

Two centuries ago, as the Wizard Wars raged fully, the Kingdom of Ghenna fought at the forefront, leading the human forces in the seemingly endless battles.  Their general was a mighty warrior and a fearless leader, who fought side by side with his men as they finally defeated their foes.  He weilded 'the sword that could not be broken', and with it he cut out the heart of the enemy, securing victory and an end to the war.  In the early days of peace following the end of the war, General Edvik was heralded as the kingdom's greatest hero.  Rewards and accolades were heaped upon him, and the common born soldier's son was raised to dizzying heights, second only to the king.  Lord of the Three Waters

In the intervening years, his line has continued.  Father to son, the legacy was passed along.  But there were no more wars to fight.  The sword that could not be broken hung unused on the wall of the lord's bedchamber.  The line grew weak as the blood was thinned.  No longer did war serve to weed out the least among us.  The last Lord of the Three Waters was a good enough man, but weak willed.  However, his son, the new lord, is as fat and useless as he is spineless.

I am not that son.

Shortly before the current lord was born, his father had an affair with a lowly scullery maid.  His new wife discovered the secret and forced the maid to leave the keep.  However, when she left, she did not go empty handed.  The sword that could not be broken hangs no more upon that keep's wall.  I believe they placed a replica there to hide their shame, but it matters not to me.

A few short months later, the maid gave birth to her son.  Named after my ancenstor, I am Edvik, bastard of that noble lineage.  We lived a much harsher life than my half-brother.  But it has taught me to be strong, while his luxury has made him pathetic.  I need no title, the sword that hangs at my side is the true legacy of my blood.  It may be wrapped to hide its history, but I know the truth.  And I know that I will be the one to return the sword to its proper use.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 14, 2006)

Grun of Clan Gorunn
Half-Orc Cleric 5
[sblock]Race: Half-orc
Class: Cleric 5
Age: 24
Birth date: unknown to Grun

Height: 5’ 10”
Weight: 204 lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Winter white
Handedness: Right

Alignment: unknown at this time, leaning toward chaotic good or chaotic neutral.  I should stipulate that I have zero interest or inclination in playing a CN-aligned character who is a lone wolf sort or murders comrades in their sleep.  If selected, I would find a way to make CN interesting other than having it be a pain in everyone's collective posterior.
Deity: unknown at this time
Origin:
Nationality: 
Current Residence:  clerical training cloister

Strength--high	
Dexterity--medium	
Constitution--medium	
Intelligence--low	
Wisdo--medium high	
Charisma--very low

Skills:  Bluff, heal, knowledge (religion), profession (brewer)

Feats: unknown at this time

Class Abilities:  War and Luck Domains if possible.

Languages:  Common and Dwarven (assuming Grun has the Int for a second language...depending on how ability scores are arranged, he may not).  Since Grun was fostered by dwarves, it makes more sense that he speaks Dwarven instead of Orc.  [/sblock]


Grun carries a quarterstaff which he calls "Stick."  He uses it two-handed but not as a double weapon.  Grun also sports a sling which he calls "Dodger."  If Grun is so lucky as to be able to afford a greatsword or similar blade, he will no doubt come up with another simplistic name for his weapon.  This weapon would depend upon which deity he worships and whether taking the War domain is viable for the character.

Grun's young human mother was assaulted during an orc raid of her small village.  Despite the savagery of the assault, his mother, Grehilde, elected to spare her child and did not drink the obstructive brew provided her by the village's druid elder.  Grun's mother was cast out by her family because of her decision and she subsequently wandered south.  The winter was hard, and when at last her time came to deliver her child, Grehilde was found, weak, yet clinging to life in the wilds.  As Grehilde held her infant half-orc son in her clasping arms, the lass was discovered on the eve of her death by a squad of warden dwarves to a nearby mountain clan, sent by the King of the Hall to clear a gnoll infestation that had dared to encroach upon dwarven outposts.  Grehilde and child were carried back to the dwarven enclave by the squad, where Grehilde died the next day, so weak was she from childbirth and starvation.  Grehilde's last great effort before meeting death was to impart her story to the warden captain who found her in the wilds--from whence she hailed, and her dying wish that Grunn be fostered within the dwarven hall.  

Unwilling to order the death of an infant, even that of a half-orc, the King of the Hall sent Grun to Clan Gorunne as a fosterling.   At first quite unwilling to play host to a half-orc, the family largely ignored the infant.  Grun acquired his name because, aware of his pitiable status as half-orc, half-human in a world of dwarven wonder, the child did not speak his first words until age 5, preferring rather to grunt and gesture.  The dwarven word for grunt being "grun," Clan Gorunn was quick to seize upon Grun as a suitable name for their unwanted fosterling.  

Well known within dwarven circles for their master brewing, a dwarven uncle one day called the strapping young Grun to assist with heavy lifting in the family's underground distillery.  Seeing that Grun was quiet and able, if not a tad unruly, the uncle was content to allow Grun to watch him at his work.  Grun thus knows aught of brewing, particularly of ale.  At the age of 16, Grun reached maturity and was obviously out of place in a dwarven family who had never really wanted him to begin with.  Straining against the confines of underground life, and tired of constantly being kicked at and grumbled against, Grun bested a foster brother at swordplay badly enough that the young dwarf was sent to the Halls of Healing for a fortnight.  In awe of Grun's beastly strength, Clan Gorunne called for an audience before the King of the Hall.  Presented with evidence of Grun's potential destructive behavior and already disposed to a strong distaste for orcs, even ones reared to dwarven standards, the King's compromise was to send Grun away for religious training, half with the hope that Grun would mature, and half with the hope that Grun might meet an untimely demise on the road and thus cease pestering the Clans.

Because of Grun being made to feel perpetually unwelcome in his clan, he is oft uncomfortable around dwarves yet craves the familiarity of their company.  Lacking social grace, Grun frequently puts his foot in his mouth and can be relied upon to nearly always say the wrong thing at precisely the wrong time.  Perhaps because of his orc blood, Grun chafes at both authority and at the laws of most settled areas.  Though he feels such laws constrain his free actions, Grun is wise enough to recognize that temporary acceptance of laws will help him further his goal of becoming powerful enough to avenge his mother’s demise, which he blames upon orcs and humans.  Grun’s wisdom, a learned trait, is at odds with his natural predilection to favor his might; consequently, it is a constant struggle for Grun to control his brute strength and instead use his wit to overcome the obstacles life throws his way.

The only dwarven foster relative from the Hall with whom Grun feels at all accepted is his foster uncle, Drendd of Clan Gorunn, a master brewer.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like some good character concepts thus far!    I'm glad to see interest in my idea.   

dog45 - I have both those sources, and haven't a problem with either race.

Dirk - Unfortunately, I am unfamiliar with the Hexblade class other than hearing you talk about it in Endur's game. What book is it in? It will be very doubtful that I will allow any class other than what is in the core PHB and DMG (I am much more open with races for this particular campaign), but if you want to submit that character, I will consider it along with everyone else's concepts if I have the source book and judge the class ok.

Please keep in mind that I will be choosing characters from the posted concepts on this Saturday, so if you want to submit multiple character concepts you can.


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2006)

Hector

A messenger from the woodlands, come to rally the forces of civilization against the coming evil tide.

A lover of wine and women.  A teller of tales and singer of songs.

A hunter, forager, fisher, and trader.

A peerless wielder of bow and lance.

Hair as blonde as golden wheat.  Eyes as blue as the sky.

Hector is a centaur.


----------



## Unkabear (Nov 14, 2006)

Flit
Pixie
Rogue 1

Flit is a pixie cursed with curiosity.  He does more than just trick people, he wants to go out and thwart Evil.  During the last war flit was a passive observer. He watched as the world tore itself apart. During the rebuilding and healing Flit has gone about in search of more.  He is plagued by guilt of not actively fighting for anything.  

He traveled with healers and clerics on pilgrimages to help rebuild towns and farms after the war.  There was much to rebuild and though he worked with generations of people getting back to their old lives there was always another place of desolation that had not been returned to for habitation.

When rumors of a gathering of tribes of men and goblins and magic’s began to filter out of the mountains Flit knew what he had to do.  He began his journey to find what forces of the light might have been amassing and join their forces.  This time he would not be weighed down by the guilt of not doing anything.


Flit stands a solid 2 ½ feet tall.  He would stand in for a perfect specimen of an elf if it wasn’t for the fact that he had longer ears, wings and was too short.  He wears earth tones to match his dusty brown hair and eyes.  He keeps himself well groomed, though his attire would be better suited for a traveler than one to attend court.  Unlike most of his brethren he embraces the Crossbow as a weapon instead of the bow.  Flit likes the feel of it, it is a steadier weapon for flit and one he can appreciated.  His crossbow though is intricately carved, by his own hand, and its name is wasp.

Ferrel (Cat) Hedoaen
Air Gnome (Unearthed Arcana)
Rogue 5

Ferrel was always the picked on one. He was the runt of his family, of his class, of his town. He learned early in life that most times it was better to not be noticed than to be picked on. He spent a good deal of time alone and after a while began, as all Gnomes are, to be curious. He wondered how things worked. He began to work at locks to see if he could open them. More often than not he was outmatched by the simple locks let alone the master ones. But still he tried. As well he found that he enjoyed rooftops to be far superior to the common streets. But even though he was becoming very good at things that his mother warned him would lead to a life down in the slums. Ferrel had no intention of joining any thieves’ guild. Yet he had no desire to give up his rooftops. He could make a coin disappear with the best of them, but did not turn that into theft. 

Because of the blood of his mother’s side his skin was dark, but not as dark as those of his kin, and his hair was so white that it was nearly blue. This did not help the little runt known as Ferrel one bit. It only serves to draw attention to himself. And the time that he changed the color of his hair using coal turned into a fine beating. To his few friends he is loyal to a fault. He has been known to sling rocks from rooftops to distract would be bullies, giving his friends time to run. This at times has been known to get Ferrel into trouble, but again to save his friends it was worth the risk. And they have done the same for him in the past as well. His natural ability to hold his breath for a long time, longer than others really know, lets him go down to the bottom and fetch things. Sometimes pearls, sometimes a stray gold piece, sometimes a sword from a lost age.

When Ferrel was beginning to grow into a young man his family moved. His father had been moderately successful Alchemist and the family moved to A larger City. Ferrel found the change refreshing. A larger city meant that there were more rooftops. And one blue haired Gnome did not attract as much attention as it did in a small town. Ferrel found himself with a ragtag band of misfits and orphans. His practiced skills fit in well and he was taught other skills as well. But he did not like the theft. He ended up drifting away from them rather quick and began searching for something. Sometimes running odd jobs, courier, not always to the most reputable of people. But the family could use the help, and so Ferrel consolidated himself by not asking too many questions, and doing what he could to work for as many of the good as the bad.  

Now that he is grown and there is another looming war on the horizon Ferrel has to make a decision.  Continue to do nothing, or do something to help stop the inevitable hoard.

____________________________

Ferrel stands little over 3’ but not by enough to add another notch to the doorframe. He weighs 35lbs. He is lean but not malnourished. His skin is dark to the casual elf, but lighter than the common Gnome. His hair stands in contrast as a bright white blue, Ferrel ties it back and lets it hang down his back in a loose braid. His eyebrows and light goatee stand stark against his face highlighting his strong cheekbones. His Ice Blue Eyes peer out with obvious curiosity. He is light and slight. When he shaves he is often mistaken for a young young child. But looks can be deceiving. He prefers more of the dark tones, browns and blues in light leathers. Nothing that stands out, but not anything that draws attention for trying too hard to not be noticed either.

If he were approved I would like to take a few prestige class levels here and there in the Thief Acrobat Prc.  If the Prc is not approved then he would go straight rogue all the way.



I would enjoy playing either.  I love playing rogues but have never had a chance to play a pixie.  Though would not be disappointed if I were told to play Ferrel.


----------



## Razamir (Nov 14, 2006)

This looks like and fun and it's been a few years since I've been in a PBP game. Here's my character concept.

*Ekoss Barasune*   (Human Wizard)

Ekoss was born to a noble family filled with world renown Knights.

As a boy he worked as a squire and was trained to ride warhorses. While training at a remote camp in the mountains, Ekoss’s horse was spooked by a wandering griffin. The horse reared and rolled, crushing Ekoss’s left leg. It took days before a local cleric could get to the training camp and by then the boy’s leg had begun to heal on its own. Thick scar tissue and torn ligaments left Ekoss with a heavy limp. Worse than that he can support little weight and there would be no way he could ever wear heavy armor.

Unable to continue training, Ekoss returned to his father’s keep. With a crushed spirit and a leg that constantly pained him, Ekoss turned into a reclusive and lonely boy. The local wizard, Hendraxamus, felt sorry for the boy and enlisted him as a lab assistant. Within days Ekoss had peaked at a few tomes and was casting his first cantrip. Hendraxamus immediately recognized the hidden potential that Ekoss held and began to train the boy in the arcane arts.

At the age of twenty, Ekoss lost his mentor to old age. His father offered a place in his council as the Kingdom’s War Wizard but Ekoss refused. A strong wanderlust had taken over him and he set out in search of adventure.

Appearance
Ekoss stands nearly six feet tall. He is clean shaven with shoulder length dirty blond hair. He is very thin and has sharp features with smoldering blue eyes. He usually wears crimson robes with a dark grey cloak. Always by his side is an ornate oak staff that he leans on heavily as he walks.

Personality
Ekoss is an honorable but reserved man with a strong conscience that urges him to help those in need. This is mainly from growing up among a family of Knights. His actions often resemble a Knight… Defending the weak, keeping his word, ECT. However he does have a dark side and a slight addiction to pain herbs to fight off the constant ache of his leg. In addition to that, Ekoss will always secretly wish that he could have been a knight like the rest of his family and he kind of blames himself for the not seeing the griffin that spooked his horse. This will often send him into a dark mood that can leave him anti-social but this never affects his conscience.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2006)

Hexblades are in the complete warrior book, basically there like 90% fighter, 10% sorcerer, with a couple of cool benefits instead of alot of feats. ill submit him if its ok with you, i really dont have a lot of time to make another char.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 15, 2006)

I seem to be riding a wave of character generation this week.  With that in mind, here is a second submission from me (in addition to Grun the half-orc cleric 5 I tossed in the ring earlier):

Quinne Valanthe
Paladin 2/Sorcerer 3

A knight of impecable honor, Quinne tries her best to ignore her sorcerous ways but at times her irritatingly pesky arcane ability manifests itself, and usually at the worst possible or most embarrassing times.  Already a member of a knightly order in service to a diety, Quinne hopes to one day apply her arcane ability to divine service and finally master what she often regards as her tainted side.  As such, Quinne therefore aspires to the Eldritch Knight PrC from the 3.5 DMG.  

[sblock]
Quinne Valanthe, Knight of _________
Human Paladin 2/Sorcerer 3

Strength--Average
Dex--Average
Con--Average
Int--Medium high
Wis--Low
Cha--High

Skills:  Concentration, Diplomacy, Knowledge (religion), Knowledge (nobility and royalty), Sense Motive.  Quinne is only lately coming to understand her sorcery and therefore would be unlikely to have more than perhaps one rank in Knowledge (arcana) or Spellcraft.  As she comes fully into her own over time, she'll put more ranks into the latter two skills.

Feats: Probably something like Dodge, Mobility, Combat Expertise, or possibly Exotic Weapon Proficiency.  In keeping with her knightly ethos, Quinne will want to take Improved Disarm.

Equipment:  Quinne will wear some armor, albeit probably of the light variety.  She'll want to wield a blade of some sort, more than likely either a bastard sword or a greatsword.[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 15, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> Hexblades are in the complete warrior book, basically there like 90% fighter, 10% sorcerer, with a couple of cool benefits instead of alot of feats. ill submit him if its ok with you, i really dont have a lot of time to make another char.




I took a look at the class, and I am afraid I will not be allowing Hexblades at this time. I want to keep it fairly simple for the moment. Thanks for submitting though.     Feel free to submit another if you get free time though.



Everyone else - looks good! 
Still 3 days to submit character concepts, for those just joining us.


----------



## corcio (Nov 15, 2006)

ive always wanted to play a rouge cleric. i think i would give somethign liek that a try if that would be possible ican also post quite frequently thruought the day


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 15, 2006)

corcio said:
			
		

> ive always wanted to play a rouge cleric. i think i would give somethign liek that a try if that would be possible ican also post quite frequently thruought the day




Like it says in the first post, please post a character concept like the others here have. I will choose characters from those.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 16, 2006)

*Kulits Muudsiker*

The big war on the surface was long ago a distant memory in the community. Down here in the dark the gnomes was doing what they had done for centuries. there was few books that was worth reading. Kulits had as usual been patrolling the north and east tunnels, on his way back he stumbled and felt over a old crazy druid, that was living on the border of their land. She started to scream as he had just awakened her from deep meditation 'the light! a burning sun! the light i say! You you are the one that i was seeking! i was told to warn you! the rock and the water has told me! your destiny is on the surface!' the old woman grasped hear chest and felt dead.
Kulits was stunned he had believed that his destiny was not in the military doing these endless patrols in search of spiders and others monster that lurked in the dark. He had found a reason to leave, a wish he had so deep he did not even realize it himself. This was what he had been looking for all his adult life, his prayers had been answered, adventure was at his doorstep.

After some months of preparation he when to the surface for the first time in his life feeling the immensity of the sky and the burn of the sun. It took him a while to adjust to this new surroundings and the help he was given by a clan of village living dwarfs was what he needed to adjust. He had not lived in the surface more then 6 moths when a emissary of the haflings in the southern woods came with the dark news. Kulits knew this was it. He was soon off responding to the call.

Kulits is a Whisper Gnome as in Races of Stone. He would have 3 lvls in fighting and 2 lvls in rouge, if gestalt are allowed. Or all 5 in fighter.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 16, 2006)

*Holy Whisper Gnomes Batman!!!*

I barely have heard of them...But seeing more then one submitted to a PbP plus an Air Gnome...Weird!  _When Gnomes rules the realms!!!_

Seeing the quality of Posts Goddess can muster I think she'd probably do well DMing.

I think I want to play a straight up Human Bard who above all things is an Adventurer-Scholar/Treasure Hunter. Something of an Indiana Jones type. If this fits let me know and I will whip up a character sheet.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2006)

Apparently, this is a world ruled by gnomes.    I have to admit, I've never actually seen a gnome in play - and now I have 3 submitted to my game! Should be interesting.


Looks like we have some great ideas! I was thinking of ending this early (didn't think I would get this many submissions), but I will let this go 'til Saturday anyway, as I don't want to short anyone who might still be formulating a character concept.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 16, 2006)

Fair warning: I'm new at PBP, but I've been eager to give this a try for some time.

_*Perin Olhandle, Halfling Ranger*_

At the beginning of the Wizard Wars, many halflings were scattered, either making their homes in isolated locations or wandering from city to city, nation to nation.  They were thus easy prey for greedy armies, quickly captured and put to work to fuel the machine of war.  One such place the halflings found themselves in was Willhollow.  That was their name for it, of course.  The official name changed as often as the fortunes of war, but to the halflings it never seemed anyone came up with a better name than theirs; naming it after the copse of Willow trees that hung over the lazy stream running through the small plain between forest and hill that soon filled with farmlands.

Of course, as the Wars continued and the demand for food for the armies increased, so too did the depredations of the halflings.  The halflings organized and together, they found ways to escape into the nearby woods.  There they formed a resistance movement.  To protect this resistance, the most wood-savvy among them watched the ways into the wood and deterred or killed any who sought to keep them out, and to lead other escaped halflings into the resistance.  Thus the Waywatchers of Willhollow were formed.

In time, the halflings were successful in reclaiming Willhollow.  Poison was employed and the overlords of Willhollow were sickened, then attacked and brutally killed.  Caravans and later squads of soldiers sent to Willhollow were met by ferocious barrages of sling stones, ferocious animals and cunning traps.  From that point forward, no one took the effort to retake Willhollow and the halflings secured their new home.

Perin Olhandle was born of sheepherding stock; as the third son of his parents he quickly found a knack for tending the animals on the slopes above their home.  To the disappointment of his father, he did not pursue the family business – he became a Waywatcher.

The Waywatchers are much different after two hundred years of peace.  With no soldiers to drive off, they focus instead on keeping wild animals out of herds and crops, and the rare trespasser or vagabond out of their lands.  Perin took to the task with an enthusiasm most of his fellows felt unnecessary, and still holds his post twenty-two years after coming of age – longer than any since the times of the Wars.  His father tried everything to get him to come back to the family pastures and recently, his wishes were almost granted.  Perin fell in love with the dark-eyed, dark-haired Prisbella.

For the first time since coming of age, Perin spent more time within the bounds of Willhollow than without.  Earnest and soft-spoken in his affections, he swayed her affections and their courtship blossomed.

But Prisbella was not happy with Perin’s way of life, and she gently urged him to settle down, to return to his family’s pastures and raise sheep, so they could wed and raise a family.  Perin would in turn gently refuse, as much as he cared for her, he refused to settle down.  In time Prisbella’s urgings were not so gentle, and Perin’s refusals got hotter, until finally Prisbella gave Perin an ultimatum.  When he refused once more, she stopped asking.  A year later, she married the Miller’s son instead.

Since then, Perin has spent nearly all of his time in the woods around Willhaven.  And when rumor of dark things and Shadowmaster armies reaches the Waywatchers, he is all too ready to listen and to leave Willhaven to do greater things and prove to himself and all of Willhaven that being a Waywatcher is a worthy occupation.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 16, 2006)

I'd like to resurrect an old character of mine to try in this game.

Here is her original sheet and here is the game she was in (in case you are bored and would like to see how I played her.  Konstantine would have the same background and largely the same personality (except with a bit more experience under her belt).  Obviously I'd need to get her up to level 5, and I might rework some mechanics, but the concept would be the same.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2006)

dog45 - what class(es) were you thinking for Bregan?




			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Kulits is a Whisper Gnome as in Races of Stone. He would have 3 lvls in fighting and 2 lvls in rouge, if gestalt are allowed. Or all 5 in fighter.




Gestalt is not allowed, but multi-classing is - so you could be a 3rd level fighter, 2nd level rogue, or just a 5th level fighter.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 16, 2006)

Rogue 4. Here's a basic sheet. He'd go into the Master Thrower PrC if allowed at ECL 9. Otherwise straight Rogue.

[sblock]
Bregan
Dark Creature Whisper Gnome Rogue 4

DEX>CON>INT>WIS>STR>CHA

Skills:

Disable Device
Escape Artist
Hide
Listen
Move Silently
Open Lock
Sleight of Hand
Spot
Use Magic Device*(w/ INT bonus)

Feats:

Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

Gear:

Loose dark clothing (blacks/grays)
Chain Shirt
Daggers
Thieves Tools

[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 16, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Gestalt is not allowed, but multi-classing is - so you could be a 3rd level fighter, 2nd level rogue, or just a 5th level fighter.




Oki-dokki. Going for straight fighter then. This will be fun if i get trough the selection. Wow, long time since I've given it a try at a gnome warrior, its sure some new feats and prestige classes since last time i played one. Any hints?

-DH-


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 17, 2006)

I was thinking in making the character a little more backbone. I'm wanting him to be a mounted fighter. Riding a dog or something cooler as a spider or another wicked animal from the deeps of the hearth. It wont be much of a problem in small spaces as the mount is a small one. 
So. The question is: would you in any way allow to use the silence spell also on the mount?

I got a suggestion: in races of stone a extra feat the whisper gnome has is the feat extra silence where the gnome gains +3 silence + cha mod, oppose the normal once a day. 
If i take this feat i would have 4 or more silence spells /d, (depending of how many ability points i would assign to this ability). could the gnome reduce this 4+ number to 2? and get the ability to silence his mount and himself twice a day?

-DH-


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

Actually, the Whisper Gnome's racial Silence is just the same as the spell, just centered on the gnome's body. The Silence spell is a 20' radius, so technically by the book it would work on both you and your mount, and anyone else within that range without needing to alter a feat for it. 

If you are selected, I would allow an unusual mount (within reason), but only if you had the Handle Animal ranks to have trained it yourself, or have a very convincing backstory as to why you would have it. But we can worry about that after I post final character selections.


----------



## burnout02urza (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmmm...If there are still vacancies available for this game, I would like to join. 

Here's a concept: 

Chan Altharaz

Human Fighter-1/Sorceror-4

(Or, Rogue-1/Sorceror-4)

STR>CHA>CON>DEX>INT>WIS

From the very beginning, Chan's life has been a study in good fortune; Born to a minor noble house, he was blessed with a loving family and good health, allowing him to lead a relatively normal life even in these uncertain times. 

Unfortunately, all that changed on his ninth birthday, when a roving band of mercenaries pillaged their lands; While the Altharaz family escaped, relocating to the comparative safety of a nearby city, they were forced to abandon their land, their wealth, their people...All were sacked, plundered and destroyed. Practical, if nothing else, Chan's family had little other option but to start from scratch, hoping to someday,  someday, return to their initial status...

It's been eleven years since then. Chan's parents are dead, victims of the Red Death epidemic that swept the land four years ago. Alone, bereft, he enlisted with the Emerald Legion, the private army of the magic-fearing Lord Torqueman...

-And then, he realised he could _do_ things. Put enemies to sleep, by willing it. Make people like him, with a few words and a wave. At first, he didn't quite know what was happening to him, till he realised the truth...

-Chan Altharaz was a Sorceror. 

No fool, he realised that it was time to terminate his contract with the Emerald Legion...As quickly as possible. So, he conveniently went 'Missing In Action' during a particularly heated battle; Though well-liked by his comrades (And considered as something of a good-luck charm), his disappearance was eventually forgotten, in the wider scheme of things. 

So, Chan Altharaz spends most of his time on the move, seeking employment, seeking a way to increase his growing powers. Charismatic, polite and fairly pleasant to be around, he's generally a better talker than a fighter. His ultimate goal is to seek a position of wealth and power...Though that's not a high priority for him, just something he intends to strive toward. 

In combat, he's a fairly typical Fighter, using his magic to bombard opponents before closing in; He'll probably try to take the Eldritch Knight class later in his career, if he survives that long.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 17, 2006)

*Duncan Talespinner* part archeologist, part treasure hunter, all adventurer

Duncan is a rakish adventurer-scholar who specializes in finding items of the past.

A daring thrillseeker; no risk is too great, nor reward. Motivated by uncovering the secrets of the past, Talespinner is nonetheless a creature of comforts and seeks to stay that way.

as I said straight Human Bard..Maybe some funky adventurer feats.


----------



## Unkabear (Nov 17, 2006)

Whatever the group makeup, if it held 3 gnomes and a halfling it would make for an interesting party.  Or at least a short one.   Can't wait to see who you pick Goddess.

I am just having one of those days.  And though I attempted to make this sound good it just kept coming out bleh.  Still can't wait to see who you pick for the party Goddess there are quite a few good choices.


----------



## Barsallas (Nov 17, 2006)

*Name:* Barsallas (Bar-sal-ace) Sagaz (Sah-gaz)
*Race:* Human
*Class:* Barbarian (lvl 5) [Prestige devoted Defender @ lvl 6]
*Story:* As being first born Barsallas was made the "man" of the family to help the second born on his journey that was predicted by the village shaman (or druid). Inspired by his father he became filled with motivation to make himself as wonderful as he is and to become known for being a great protector of his predicted famous brother, Derak who had a vision when he came of age that excited Barsallas in which lead him to vow to do whatever it takes to get the item and his brother together. He has a valiant attitude towards fair challenges and frowns upon cheap shots and unfair advantages. He is also to welcome anyone to the party but will favor shielding his brother rather than a team mate unless the tides of battle are more unfortunate for the party member. (Plans to prestige as a Devoted Defender do to requirements [Base attack bonus +5/lvl 5 barbarian base attack bonus=5)


----------



## Ivellious (Nov 17, 2006)

*Name:* Derak Sagaz
*Race:* Human
*Class:* Shaman lvl 5 from the Oriental Handbook or a Druid
*Story:* Derak Sagaz was born to a small plains village in the middle of nowhere.  All of his life he was told of how he was going to find the white rose with his brother, Barsallas, and had never once wanted things to be different.  Matter of fact, he couldn't wait to start the quest.  At the age of 14, Derak began communing with spirits, and the village's deity, and the village shaman began to teach the young man how to ask them for help, which lead to Derak to find his animal companion, a wolf named Karasin.  Derak is a very shy and quite person who uses Barsallas to communicate for him till he is comfortable around the person, but even then Derak is a man of few words.  Even though he is quite Derak is very open minded of others, and is inclined to give people more chances than they deserve, though once weapons are drawn he is not afraid to fight back.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Character:* Grynth Shylok : Half-Orc Druid 5
*Companion:* Molly : Female Badger

*Background:* Twenty years ago a human ranger named Garlus Shylok and his faithful bear companion, Grynth came upon the devastation that had been a small village in the woods. Routing around in the wreckage was a pair of owlbears. Garlus and Grynth went to work dispatching the beasts only to find that what they thought was merely two owlbears turned out to be seven. Although Garlus and Grynth were victorious, it came at a price. Grynth was mortally wounded and soon died in the arms of his companion. As the man was silently grieving for his fallen companion, Garlus heard a faint sound from one of the piles of debris that used to be a building. What seemed extremely odd was the way the building had been destroyed. Instead of being torn apart by the owlbears, this one structure had been toppled by a large tree that had fallen upon it. Upon searching the building Garlus found several dead bodies and one infant half-orc apparently unscathed by the incident. Further inspection revealed that, while the tree had indeed fallen upon the house, a blank spot in the branches caused the infant to be saved from almost certain death. Further inspection of the tree’s roots produced some sort of fungus that, over many years, had eaten through the roots causing the eventual felling of the tree. So, Garlus collected a sample of the fungus and the child, and headed to a druid grove within a week’s travel of the location. There he dropped the child off with the sample and the story. He had started calling the child Grynth in honor of his fallen comrade. 

Those of the grove agreed that this child must be under Obad-Hai’s protection. The fungus sample proved to be of no known variety ever discovered. So the druids brought the child up in the ways of the druidic order. Indeed it seemed that young Grynth was destined to be a druid as it was so natural for him. On what was his eighteenth anniversary with the druids he was sent out into the woods to receive enlightenment from Obad-Hai. His only company was Molly his badger companion. While sleeping he received a message from the great nature deity proclaiming that he was to save the world from the Shadowmasters. To save the world he must find the White Rose. Upon returning to the grove he found all his fellow druids dead. They were slaughtered by some unknown force. Amongst the dead were a few of those that slew his friends. One was barely alive and with his dying breath spoke, “Death to all… The Shadowmasters will pre...” So Grynth and Molly set off in search of others to help find this White Rose, for they could not do it alone.

*Personality:* Grynth can best be described as a gentle giant. He has learned to keep any temper that he may have once had in check. It would probably take a considerable amount of hostility toward him to cause his temper to flair up. His companions’ well being is a completely different story. He considers it a badge of honor to keep them in the best of health at all times. Anyone causing problems with his companions must answer to him. He is well aware of his strength and knows how to use it when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 17, 2006)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Duncan Talespinner*





			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Grynth Shylok



Now HERE'S an interesting combination.
A concept called Talespinner and a concept from Tailspinner.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> Whatever the group makeup, if it held 3 gnomes and a halfling it would make for an interesting party.  Or at least a short one.   Can't wait to see who you pick Goddess.
> 
> I am just having one of those days.  And though I attempted to make this sound good it just kept coming out bleh.  Still can't wait to see who you pick for the party Goddess there are quite a few good choices.




Yes, this is going to be a very difficult choice for me tomorrow. But at least we have a good list of alternates in case someone drops!


----------



## Ivellious (Nov 17, 2006)

You don't mind if Barsallas and I be brothers would you?  We know each other in real life and thought it would be cool, but if it's a problem we'd be willing to change it


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> You don't mind if Barsallas and I be brothers would you?  We know each other in real life and thought it would be cool, but if it's a problem we'd be willing to change it



 At the moment, it's fine... I am not making character selections until tomorrow, so I cannot fully answer your question until then.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 17, 2006)

If there ever a game i would like to join, this one would be it. It sounds like a great campaign for a character concept I have had in the past and was never able to fully imerse him into any world. I am glad I found this before the deadline came.

============================================

Coming from a long line of tacticans and battle leaders, Harlan Mueller feels pride when he hears the call to arms. 

He can trace his heritage back to inspiring Lord Mueller of Fainsbrook. The same Lord Mueller who gathered the surviving men from the frozen battlefield of Trithe Lake during the winter of YR 842 and drove back the Sidhe in the Marrel Woods, despite 4 to 1 odds.

He can trace his heritage back to the brave Magnus Trovel. The same Magnus Trovel who snuck pass the Rho'Thokk Tribe of Orcs on the Plains of Tiom under the cover of night to bring word to the encamped human army that reinforcment would arrive on the third day.

Harlan can trace his heritage back to the beautiful Evoline LeCartha. The same Evoline LeCartha who spent straight, despite carrying child, in diplomacy in order to make sure the Treaty of Deavin Pass was signed by the fueding lords.

Harlan takes pride and honor from coming from such a line of heroes and dignified individuals. Growing up he had strong interest in history and nobility. His father taught him the forms and stances of the Mueller family. The same training that has been passed down from generation to generation of Mueller men. 

============================================

There is my character concept. Harlan will be a level 5 human fighter (NG). I do have one question regarding the campaign though.

- There isn't going to be plenty of underground/dungeon crawls, is there? I am thinking about going the mounted fighter path and don't want to be completely useless.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 18, 2006)

No, I won't have a lot of dungeon crawls. I'm not overly fond of them. Now, that's not saying there might be one or two - but they'll be short if they are there.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 18, 2006)

Then the mounted fighter concept is where I am heading with Harlan. Not sure of any prestige classes though. Might just advance as a straight fighter.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 19, 2006)

Jacoby
Tallfellow Paladin

Background: Jacoby grew up amongst a peaceful community of halfling homesteaders in a small pastoral area along the foothills of the eastern mountains of Mitea south of the Tulgey wood. Known for its swaying fields of golden grain, the halflings named their land ‘Amberlea’. Jacoby grew up knowing a simple life, helping his father by tending the farm's draft dogs. The years rolled by and they were a blur of sowing and reaping, interspersed with the simple joys of an urban life; the birthing of new livestock, harvest festivals, holidays and simply growing up. All that began to change in one dark summer when death came to Amberlea. A large green scaled wyrm, with wide spade-like teeth, long talons and small wings began to stalk the livestock of the community. None of the simple country folk were well versed in monster lore so none could properly identify what type of beast terrorized their land. Though some called it "the dragon" others thought it bore a resemblance to the creatures that lived in the nursery tales told to frighten children, and so others named it the "Jabberwock".

At first it's victims were simply fat sheep, but then pigs and eventually a hen house full of chickens were slain and eaten. Many in the community were terrified and some families began to pack up their belongings to move on; the halfling way. Others sought to protect their livestock with clever traps and alarms and nighttime vigils, but the creature was wily and easily circumvented or overwhelmed the simple defenses set in place by the halflings. The slaughter continued. One night, when the farm next to Jacoby's family's own was attacked in the night, the grisly remains of the defenders who had stood vigil were found dismembered and half eaten. From then on the wyrm didn't limit itself to the lure of livestock, preferring the taste of halfling flesh. The community was horrified and most were ready to leave en masse when along came a mighty Urlic knight bearing a silver star pennon at the tip of his lance, clad in gleaming armor and mounted upon a huge horse, easily the size of the Jabberwock itself! He addressed the community's elders and introduced himself as Sir Johann of Barduth. He told the townsfolk that we was a veteran warrior of the Order of the Dragon and assured them that he'd faced similar creatures before. He promised to confront the beast and return peace to Amberlea. The elders accepted the man's claims and encouraged their fellows to remain for an extra day or two. The knight, mounted upon his mighty steed, patrolled the community for two days without incident. Some thought that the creature had caught wind of the mighty hero and had died of fear.

Two days later the dragon skulked out of the Tulgey wood and into Amberlea. In the dwindling twilight, the Jabberwock lay siege to Jacoby's family's farm. As his father herded his wife and children into the root-cellar he instructed Jacoby to take a draft dog and ride like the wind to fetch the knight. With his heart pounding Jacoby fled the farm with all haste and soon found the knight. The two quickly returned to the farm together where they sighted the Jabberwock's tail poking out of the barn. The squeals of the pigs and chickens could be heard as the beast feasted. The knight fired a few shots from his bow, skewering the visible tail and rump of the creature which howled in pain and quickly turned to confront the new threat, knocking down the barn's supporting wall with it's great head as it turned. The knight successfully shot a few more arrows at the beast before it sighted him, loudly burbled a challenge and began to charge while furiously beating its wings. The knight quickly dropped his bow and spare spears, spurred his horse into a gallop and leveled his lance at the Jabberwock. Mounds of turf flew into the air as the two combatants raced towards each other. The knight's lance found it's mark first and skewered the beast in the shoulder joint, badly wounding it. It roared in pain but still the beast was not yet dead and so it lunged forward and clamped it's mighty jaws onto the knight's leg, breaking the bone and tearing through the greeve, muscle and flesh. The knight's horse reared and crashed it's mighty hooves down onto the Jabberwock's back and wings in a succession of thunderous blow which caused the wyrm too loose the knight’s leg. In retaliation, the Jabberwock spun quickly in place and crashed it's serpentine tail into the horse's legs, bringing the mount crashing down and sending the knight rolling across the field. Down and defenseless, the horse was quickly dispatched by the beast's great claws and teeth. The knight, limply climbed to his one good leg and drew his sword and called out to the creature. It's maw dripping with blood and it's shoulder bleeding the beast looked up from its feast and slowly began to stalk towards the knight, carefully studying it's one remaining foe. The knight hopped forward and braced himself as best he could to receive the creature's attack. Jacoby couldn't believe the man's bravery; no halfling would have approached the beast in the first place let alone have remained teetering defiantly on one leg ready to continue fighting. As the beast charged the two combatants came once more together. The knight managed a few good sword strokes into the Jabberwock's wing and neck before himself being knocked back down. Even from his vantage point Jacoby could see the knight;s bloody sword swinging and cleaving into the monster's torso as it fell upon the fallen knight. Too soon the fight was over. The blood soaked and gravely injured beast pulled itself off the dead knight and roared in victory. Apparently having had its fill, the Jabberwock began to limp weakly back towards the Tulgey wood to nurse its many wounds in relative safety.

Jacoby was crushed; he was certain the valorous knight had been going to succeed. Now that he was dead, Jacoby knew what would happen next. The halflings would pack up, abandon their farms and livelihood and flee. They would travel to other villages, beg for food and shelter and pray to survive the upcoming winter. Amberlea as he knew it would disappear. All the while, the Jabberwock would lick its wounds and slowly recover from the battle. It would be back to hunt other poor souls far too soon. That's the moment that Jacoby realized that he could not afford to run from the beast, nor could his people wait for another mighty human hero to come and challenge the beast. Opposing evil was as much his responsibility as it had been the fallen knight's.

Bending down, Jacoby picked up one of the knight's discarded spears lying at his feet. He walked forward to where the knight had dropped his lance after he’d used it to impale the beast and undid the blood-stained silver star pennon that graced it's shaft. This he tied to the spear he carried, which was still quite sizable for his small stature, though it would have to do. Raising the pennon back into the air as the knight had carried it, he continued forward to where the brave warrior had fallen. Who had been this valorous man who gave his life to defend a people he didn't even know? He closed the knight's wide, vacant eyes and uttered a prayer to the being whose silver star graced his pennon. He then picked up the large sword from the fallen knight's limp hand and strapped it to his own back with the knight's belt so that its point wouldn't drag along the ground. Ignoring the knight's sundered shield, which he couldn't have hefted anyway, Jacoby went to the remains of his family's barn. As the surviving animals continued to squeal in fear, Jacoby found the hen house's diminutive door out from it's frame, but still whole. This too would have to do as well. He took the small square door and strapped it to his forearm with rope while using that arm's hand to hold the door's handle as an impromptu shield. The remainder of the rope he spooled across his chest to serve as a meek layer of protection for his torso against the Jabberwock's long claws.

Finally, as the crows began to descend on the fallen knight and horse's remains, his family emerged from their refuge. His siblings stood about, mouths agape, staring at the carnage and destruction the battle had wrought on their humble farm. His mother wept and tried to reassure them that the monster had fled, that everything would be alright now. Jacoby heard her words but found no comfort in them. Her promises sounded hollow to his ears. Jacoby was trying to coax one of the family's draft dogs to carry him on its back when his father found him. Seeing his son arranged as he was, he immediately knew what Jacoby intended: "You're going to seek the Jabberwock?!?" "Yes. Someone has to." answered Jacoby as he mounted his uncertain steed. His father opened his mouth to protest but then saw the resolve in his eldest son's purposeful movements and the steady set of his eyes. That determination was the reason he'd sent Jacoby to fetch the knight while the rest of the family had taken shelter. "Beware it's bite..." his father finally said as he fixed his own leather cap onto his son's head, "...and don't let it catch you in its claws. Surely the animals of the Tulgey wood will be spooked by its passing. Don't let the calls of the birds distract you and keep clear of any other upset animals."

And so it was that Jacoby, astride his draft-dog, dressed in his farm clothes, armored with a coil of rope, his father’s leather cap and a hen-house door and holding aloft a large spear with a silver star pennon, left his farm behind and entered the Tulgey wood to hunt and slay the injured Jabberwock. He followed the trail of blood and ground up dirt left in the beast’s passing for nearly a league. He continued to track it late into the day when he finally came to rest at the foot of a large oak tree. He and his brothers had often played in the tree as children and had named it the “Tumtum” tree on account of its fat belly shaped trunk. Jacoby was beginning to grow frustrated at his lack of progress in sighting the creature when he was startled by the cracking of twig from the direction he'd come. Whirling about, he saw in the long shadow of the tree a pair of hungry eyes, burning like twin embers in the dark. The beast had circled back in an attempt to surprise him. His dog began to bark, quickly turned tail and ran. The beast roared and charged the halfling, loudly beating the air with its small tattered wings as it came. Quickly raising the door to shield himself from its fangs, Jacoby planted the spear but into the ground and set it's point towards the Jabberwock ever-growing form. Although the spear bit deeply into the creature's hide, it's headlong rush snapped the spear’s shaft and the beast collided forcefully with the diminutive halfling shattering the impromptu shield and knocking Jacoby senseless.

When he miraculously awoke sometime later, it was dark out and his dog was insistently licking his face. He found himself lying in a large pool of thick blood beneath the head of the Jabberwock. Wild eyed and breathing quickly, Jacoby scrambled backwards and desperately tried to free his limp arm from the ropes that had secured the door to it. Panicking, he drew the knight’s sword, but in the dim light, the halfling could see that the wyrm was long dead and already growing cold. Jacoby slowly walked back towards the wyrm. After a few long moments he hefted the sword overhead and began to slash and stab at it's hide while screaming in surprise and elation. After several deliberate strikes Jacoby succeeded in severing the dragon's head and, using his coil of rope, tied it to his dog's harness. And so it was that Jacoby dragged the Jabberwock's severed head behind him as he returned to his kinsmen in Amberlea and his waiting father's embrace.

While Jacoby's arm mended, life in Amberlea began to return to a semblance of normalcy. The knight was quietly buried in the village's cemetery and the Jabberwock’s head was soon mounted above the hearth of the local inn. Day after day, while he healed, townsfolk would ask Jacoby to recount the tale of the Jabberwock's demise. He told them the truth; that it was the knight who deserved the credit for the kill; that the beast had been severely wounded by the heroic efforts of the martyred knight and that he himself had only been lucky that the wyrm had run itself through upon his spear before he'd lost consciousness. When Jacoby failed to elaborate or embellish his tale to the satisfaction of the villagers the local tale-spinners took over.

When he was healed Jacoby left Amberlea; much to the confusion of the locals and the sadness of his family. The moment that he picked up the fallen knight's spear he'd set himself on a different path than that of his kinsmen. Sir Johann had died fighting the good fight and now there was one less knight able to protect the helpless. Jacoby would take the knight's armaments and continue in that valorous hero's footsteps as best he could for as long as he was able.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, it was a *very* hard choice to pick just a few from all the great characters on this thread. For those of you not chosen in the first draft, I will list you as alternatives.

Players:
dog45 – Bregan, whisper gnome/dark creature rogue
hafrogman - Edvik the Bastard, Human Fighter
CanadienneBacon - Grun of Clan Gorunn, Half-Orc Cleric 5
PhoenixAsh - Perin Olhandle, Halfling Ranger
Tailspinner - Grynth Shylok : Half-Orc Druid 5
Mista Collins - Harlan Mueller, human fighter
Razamir - Ekoss Barasune, Human Wizard

dog45 – I’m afraid that I am going to have to say no to the Master Thrower class. Also, you can go ahead and either make Bregan middle-aged, mechanically, or just adult without any penalties. Your choice, I don’t think you should be forced into an age category mechanically because of the character concept. Generally, the only time I pay attention to age categories anyway is for dragons. 

Character creation rules are in the first post.
Post characters in the Rogue Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3182509

Since this week will be a short one for me (I will be out of town on Wed, not returning until next week because of the holiday), we will look at getting this game started next weekend at the latest. I will only have periodic internet access, but feel free to post questions or email me at tariashadow at gmail dot com. (No spaces, replace "at" and "dot" with @ and .) Please make sure to put ENworld somewhere in the subject line if you email me, so that my spam filter will leave your email alone.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 19, 2006)

You broke up the gnomish alliance! Oh well, it's probably for the best. Looking forward to playing, I'll post my finished character either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Barsallas (Nov 19, 2006)

*Kinda bummed on not getting picked but me and the shaman/druid wish your party the best of luck and may you kill many an evil doer.*


----------



## Unkabear (Nov 19, 2006)

And though I don't wish attrition on any game, if you lose anyone or whatnot keep me in mind for an alternate.  I will be reading along.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you for picking Grun the half-orc cleric.  Are you open to me selecting a deity from the Forgotten Realms pantheon or do you prefer that I solely stick to PHB/Greyhawk gods?  Do you have any homebrew deities that will be in play?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 20, 2006)

At the moment, I don't have any homebrew deities. You can pick a Forgotten Realms deity upon approval, since I am fairly familiar with that pantheon (which deity did you have in mind?).    However, if you pick domains from anywhere but the PHB, I do ask that you include them in their entirety on your character sheet, and they are subject to approval, whereas the PHB ones are automatically approved.

I will take the "belief creates deities" train of thought for this world's pantheon. If someone worships a god from another world, than that god joins the pantheon. I have edited my main post to reflect that other deities are allowed upon approval.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for selecting Edvik, I think he'll be a fun one to play.  Should be an interesting group to adventure with, lots of interesting pairs.

Two human warriors descended from heroes.
  One noble son, the other a resentful bastard

Two half-orc holy men orphaned their whole lives
  One full of revenge the other a gentle soul

Two of the little folk
  One dark and ancient the other young and innocent

And . . . a wizard.
  Because everyone needs one




Anyways, Edvik is in the RG, I think everything's in order.  Look him over when you've got the time.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll stick straight PHB for deities.  I thought it over and decided that if I can't come up with something interesting and relevant from the core book then the problem lies with me, not the material.    

Right now I'm looking at Kord because the brawler aspect seems fitting, as does the greatsword.  My other idea was Moradin because of Grun's dwarven fostering.  Might need to take Exotic Wpn Proficiency as the feat, though.  Will ruminate on this for maybe three more hours then come back to polish off the character sheet and details later today.  Right now a trip to the grocery store is in order.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 21, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Thanks for selecting Edvik, I think he'll be a fun one to play.  Should be an interesting group to adventure with, lots of interesting pairs.
> 
> Two human warriors descended from heroes.
> One noble son, the other a resentful bastard
> ...




Sounds like the beginning of an epic tale!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 21, 2006)

Kinda funny, since I judged each character individually on how well he/she would work out in the campaign... but it works.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 21, 2006)

Harlan is all set to go. I just want to let you know that I will be heading out on a business trip on Monday November 27th and will be returning Friday December 1st. I might be able to post at night in the hotel.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 21, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Harlan is all set to go. I just want to let you know that I will be heading out on a business trip on Monday November 27th and will be returning Friday December 1st. I might be able to post at night in the hotel.



 We'll see how much I get done - being that I am going on vacation starting this week and returning next, I'll be a bit backed up at work so I might not be able to start the game until that weekend anyway.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 21, 2006)

Apologies for double posting in the RG.  I'll ask for a moderator to delete the first of my two posts.  Just wanted to let you guys know that I'll be busy with errands until late Tuesday night.  I need to clean up Grun's character sheet and select a few other traits for him.  I should be able to do that tomorrow, but it won't be until later in the day.  Sorry for the "work-in-progress" look of my RG sheet until then.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 21, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Harlan is all set to go.




You might want to check him over for a few things.

For a man with so many mounted combat feats you might consider buying a horse.    
And tack and saddle, etc.

Also, when converting him from 6th level it looks like, you left behind a second attack under flail and one feat too many.

Finally, Fullplate +1 gives an armor bonus of 9 not 10.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 21, 2006)

[DM vacation & game progress update]

Posted characters: What I will probably end up doing is printing off the RG thread Wed just before I leave for vacation and taking it with me to review during the drive.
This weekend sometime I will try to get online and post my notes (if I notice anything to be fixed) and approval (for finished characters) here.

Once that is done and errors are updated on the RG thread (if there are any), and everyone's characters are approved, I will post the opening IC thread sometime next week (again, depending on time constraints with work after I get back from vacation).

At the very, very latest we will start this game next weekend (Dec 2nd - 3rd).

[End DM vacation & game progress update]

hafrogman - thanks for the catches!


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, thank you for all the catches. I guess that is what I get for copying everything over from a scrap peice of paper I wrote it all down on. And don't worry, I bought the horse, I just never put it on the sheet.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 21, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> And don't worry, I bought the horse.




Excellent. . . . we wouldn't want the shadow army to go hungry.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 22, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> [DM vacation & game progress update]
> 
> Posted characters: What I will probably end up doing is printing off the RG thread Wed just before I leave for vacation and taking it with me to review during the drive.
> This weekend sometime I will try to get online and post my notes (if I notice anything to be fixed) and approval (for finished characters) here.




Perin should be all set for review, have a nice vacation!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 22, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Excellent. . . . we wouldn't want the shadow army to go hungry.




hehe.....




			
				PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> Perin should be all set for review, have a nice vacation!




Thanks - I plan to eat way too much, spend time with friends and family, and dodge any sort of responsibility. A true vacation.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 22, 2006)

Everything has been fixed/added.

The only thing I need to do yet is change the horse's speed (because I know he won't be carrying a light load with Harlan on his back) and actual give Harlan an appearance.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 24, 2006)

hafrogman - Edvik looks good.
PhoenixAsh - Perin looks good.
CanadienneBacon - Grun looks good, please place his history on his character sheet.

Everyone else... haven't had a chance yet to go over your sheets. Hope you are having a good holiday, for those of you who celebrate it!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 24, 2006)

Goddess, will do regarding Grun's history.  I sent an email to you.  Haven't gotten a reply, so I'm hoping you got it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 25, 2006)

I have replied to all the emails I recieved... I have just double-checked my email, I don't see any more. Can you resend? Please put ENworld in the subject line so that it doesn't end up in my Spam filter.    I didn't see anything in there, but I might have missed it... I get about 300/day (someone sold my address, I am unhappy, but what can you do?).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm back. Hope everyone had a good holiday weekend (for those of you who celebrate it, for those that don't, hope you had a good weekend). 

I will be trying to finish up looking over characters tonight and tomorrow. We will also have 2 players out until this weekend, so at this point I will be looking at starting the game then, as I would at least like everyone to be able to read and post for the intro to the game - after that I will move PCs along if their players are unavailable. I might have the intro posts up a few days beforehand, we'll see how things go.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome back!  Aside from having to work Friday, it was nice to have a sort of long weekend, and certainly nice to eat a'plenty. 

I should let you know I will be on a family vacation from 12/25 - 12/31.  There might be a little give or take on the end of that, depending on what exactly we do on the drive back.  I do not anticipate having internet access.

Looking forward to getting started!


----------



## dog45 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds like everyone had a good turkey weekend. I did as well.

I promise, promise, promise to post Bregans story today or tomorrow. Too much turkey and not enough writing.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 28, 2006)

Make that one player unavailable this week. I do have internet access during this business trip.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, it still might be this weekend, considering I'm in the same boat as dog45.... too much turkey, not enough writing. 

Hope no one minds the wait... if I had thought things through, I probably would have waited to start recruiting until after the holidays.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 29, 2006)

Characters:
dog45 - Bregan is approved pending backstory
Mista Collins - Harlan Mueller is approved
Razamir - Ekoss Barasune missing equipment and spell selection
Tailspinner - Grynth Shylok approved


----------



## Razamir (Nov 29, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Razamir - Ekoss Barasune missing equipment and spell selection




Just about done. I'll update tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 29, 2006)

Razamir said:
			
		

> Just about done. I'll update tonight.
> 
> Thanks!



 No prob, was just going through and checking over characters last night.


----------



## Razamir (Nov 30, 2006)

All done.    FYI, I spent some of my gp on scrolls and the cost to convert them into my spellbook.

Thanks.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 30, 2006)

Razamir said:
			
		

> All done.    FYI, I spent some of my gp on scrolls and the cost to convert them into my spellbook.
> 
> Thanks.




No prob, that's what is usually done for above 1st-level Wizards in my games.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 1, 2006)

IC Thread is here:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3202767

Any questions, let me know.    I'm kinda new to DMming PBP, so go easy on me.

I will do all dice rolls, I think the game goes faster that way.

BTW, I did promise a character map... it might be a bit longer, my map-fu isn't strong.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 1, 2006)

I won't criticize too much! It's my first time running a game here too, and I'm pretty sure your map-fu will beat mine --> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=180477


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 1, 2006)

Heh... that's better than I've gotten my map to look.    I'm thinking of just bringing it to work with me and scanning it in rather than trying to re-create it...


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 1, 2006)

If you want to do that, I could work on whipping something over the weekend.

My map-fu is decent I believe.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 1, 2006)

That would be great... but I didn't bring it to work with me to scan today.    I'll figure something out....


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah well, if you need my elite map skills, just let me know.

Looks like the game is off to a good start.  Needs more players though.  And more wild, out of control produce madness!


----------



## dog45 (Dec 1, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Looks like the game is off to a good start.  Needs more players though.  And more wild, out of control produce madness!





Produce Gone Wild!


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 2, 2006)

Harlan checked in. Looking forward to this group.


----------



## Razamir (Dec 2, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Produce Gone Wild!





 Funny!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm back from moving into the new house.  Just had internet service hooked up this morning, and am fresh and ready to post for Grun.  See you guys in the IC.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 3, 2006)

Razamir said:
			
		

> Funny!




Yeah, I thought it was good, too.  

CanadienneBacon - Glad to hear that the move went fine!


----------



## dog45 (Dec 3, 2006)

[sblock="Goddess FallenAngel"]What I'd like Bregan to do is drop behind the crates again, go into sneak mode (hide/move silently) behind the seneschal, steal his shiny badge (sleight of hand), then walk out from behind Grun and toss the seneschal his badge. He'd say something like, "Aside from my now obvious talents, I fought in the Wizard Wars and if these Shadowmasters are anything like their dead counterparts then you'll appreciate my expertise in the matter."

Is that cool? Also, I posted his background and I'd like to change one of his skills on my character sheet. I'd change escape artist to knowledge: wizard wars or something appropriate for his background, if that's okay.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 3, 2006)

[sblock=dog45]
Go ahead and change your skill - the appropriate one would probably be Knowledge: History, but any way, that's fine.

Your Skill Checks:
Hide: 32+18=50
Move Silently: 21+5=26
Sleight of Hand: 11+14=25

No one notices you for any of them, although one of the other adventurers comes close on the Listen check.

[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone know what happened to Tailspinner? I'd hate to lose a player already.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 4, 2006)

[sblock=Razamir]The spells you have listed on your character sheet, are those the ones you have memorized or the ones in your spellbook? They appear to be the ones you know, in which case, I would appreciate it if you notated which ones you have memorized. Thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry. I had to be offline for a few days. I didn't think we were stating until the weekend.

TS


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 4, 2006)

No prob, was just a little concerned, sorry to bug.


----------



## Razamir (Dec 4, 2006)

*Goddess FallenAngel* [sblock]
I updated my character sheet with * for current memorized spells. Thanks for the reminder.

Also. Can I get a Knowledge: History (+12) or Arcana (+12) roll to provide any info on the White Rose?

Thanks  
[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 5, 2006)

[sblock=Razamir]Knowledge - History: 12+1=13 (sorry, nothing), Knowledge - Arcana: 12+14=26. You recall some of the legend of the White Rose from several centuries ago - it had the power to alter magic in an area around the artifact. You don't recall anything more in detail.[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 7, 2006)

Can Bregan get a listen check for what the guard says to the seneschal?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey guys,

Some friends unexpectedly dropped by last night, and will be here through Sunday. I'll update as I get free time, sorry about the delay.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 9, 2006)

take your time.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for understanding - I will be posting tonight, before I hit the gym ('tis the season... for overeating).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 12, 2006)

FYI - Skill checks

Skill checks such as Listen, Spot, etc. I will automatically roll for you accordingly in situations where you might passively notice something (such as an ambush, or someone talking while you are in the empty wilderness, or to notice something out of place); or when you are actively searching/alert/etc. (such as being on watch at night). A.K.A - all situations that you would normally expect to make a skill check without having to say so.

However, there are times when I won't roll a skill check for you unless I get feedback that you are actively looking - for example, you have to tell me you are searching a room before I roll a check for you, or tell me you are attempting to listen in on a conversation before I give you a listen roll. However, I will always say something like:



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> After a few moments, a man in the uniform of the castle guard leaves the castle and crosses the courtyard, weaving among those volunteers who have already entered to reach the gate. He waits a moment until the senechal finishes speaking with a man and waves him through before stepping forward and speaking quietly with the senechal for a few moments.




...in order to give you a chance to decide if your character wants to pay any attention or not.    (Oh, and if anyone else wants to try to listen in on that conversation, let me know.)

Basically, my reasoning behind this is that sometimes characters might not bother to search a room (like, if they are in the common room of an inn that they are staying the night in, or a room in a dungeon if they are being chased through said dungeon by a dragon, for instance ) or listen in on a conversation.

Also, I had been only posting the results of checks that succeed (BTW, you all did get Spot and Listen checks for this post in case you were wondering, but no one made the checks), but from now on I will be posting all dice rolls, as I realized it is a bit clearer.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 12, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Also, I had been only posting the results of checks that succeed (BTW, you all did get Spot and Listen checks for this post in case you were wondering, but no one made the checks), but from now on I will be posting all dice rolls, as I realized it is a bit clearer.




Seeing his character sheet, I'm not too concerned Harlan didn't make the check. Even if he rolled a 1 and I rolled a 20, he has me beat.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sneaky, sneaky, sneaky - that's me.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry guys, my schedule has gotten really busy suddenly - unexpectedly so. It's making it hard for me to keep up with my games. I am going to have to move the posting rate back to every three days or so; once again, my apologies.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 17, 2006)

No worries.  I'll be around to play.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 18, 2006)

it is the holiday season, we all understand.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guys, just to keep everyone in the loop, I will probably be away until after Christmas. It's that time of year, as some have mentioned.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks for the heads up. I'm pretty sure most everyone is going to be gone also.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 21, 2006)

*twiddles his thumbs*

Yeah. . . so I'll just. . . wait here, shall I?
Alone.
In the dark.

*crickets chirp*

Hurry back.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 22, 2006)

*pokes hafrogman in the ribs in the dark.

Nope.  I'm here too.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 30, 2006)

everyone enjoying this time of year so far? were your holidays "bump"ing?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2006)

Shameless, just shameless...

Bump!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry guys... some personal stuff has been going on that has made it difficult for me to work on this. I will update this weekend....


----------



## dog45 (Jan 3, 2007)

I hear ya. Really excited about the game. Melons for everyone!


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm back from vacation, but I am catching up on work so no problem on the wait.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm recovering from a very long and family-filled holiday season. After so many weeks with family, I need time to recover.    No problem waiting also.


----------



## dog45 (Jan 8, 2007)

[sblock=GoddessFallenAngel]What does Bregan know of the White Rose?[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 8, 2007)

[sblock=Bregan]
Bregan can only recall brief mentions of it - and he knows that there was something, at the end of the war, that turned the Shadowmaster's magic back upon themselves and boosted the Allies' magic beyond it's previous capabilities. However, because of your skills you were rarely in the rank-and-file battles (being employed elsewhere more in line with your abilities), and you have the feeling that knowledge of the artifact was kept from you - perhaps because of a lingering distrust, perhaps because - as Coel said - only those who needed to know were told.
[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 8, 2007)

My husband returns home from sea on Tuesday.  I won't be posting on Tuesday, but will be posting on Wednesday and Thursday while he squares things away at work.  From Friday onward for an approximately two week period, posting on my end will be sporadic (maybe every other day or something like M/W/F) while we enjoy being reunited as a family.  After that, I'll be back for my regular M-F posting schedule.

I'll post for Grun at some point today.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 11, 2007)

CanadienneBacon - thanks for letting us know, and have fun!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 11, 2007)

Quick clarification: Sidhe in this world roughly correspond to the fey elves of Irish mythology (as opposed to D&D elves, which also exist in this world as 'elves'), and are viewed as such by most in the world. They are the nobles and nobility of the fey races. The term 'fey', as used in this world, is used for both the individual members of the Sidhe, and those fey who aren't nobility (such as dryads, nymphs, etc). In D&D terms, they are all the Fey subtype.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 11, 2007)

Is the term Sidhe something that I can look up using Wikipedia?  I steal from a lot of outside sources when I populate my own homebrew, but Sidhe isn't something I've come across.  I'm willing to do a bit of reading for this game.  Got any suggestions for where I can dig up more info that will help me to flesh out the concept?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 11, 2007)

Wikipedia will probably get you the basics - if you really want to do some reading, check out some websites on Celtic or Irish folklore and myths. You could probably also google Sidhe - I did, and got this page: http://www.shee-eire.com/magic&mythology/Fairylore/main.htm - which is a quick summary. Another term to keep in mind might be Shee - an alternate spelling/pronunciation of Sidhe.

Wizard's website also had a Fey feature set of articles a while back, that if I remember correctly, was pretty close to legend... ah, here it is: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/arch/fey

Any references you may run across to the Seelie and Unseelie Courts are not character knowledge, without making a Knowledge Nature check. 

Also, if you have a local library near you, I've found the children's books of faeries are good references for this sort of thing as well.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 11, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel [sblock] I think I'd like that Knowledge: Nature check.   

Perin would be looking for potential answers to Grun's questions as well as general information: How one gains access to Sidhe lands, what exactly those lands are, and any special ways to treat and talk with Sidhe.

Knowledge: Nature +8[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 18, 2007)

Expect an update tomorrow... I've been spending the last week trying to deal with the mortgage company we are going through for the loan on our house, which is currently under construction. Not fun when they decide to change the terms of the loan when the house is half-built and it is far too late to back out or change. *sigh* Good thing I've put some ranks in Diplomacy for negotiations.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 18, 2007)

If Diplomacy doesn't work, let me know. I'll come down there and use my ranks in Intimidate. I get a +2 synergy bonus for being a Loan Officer.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, Diplomacy seemed to have worked, at least for the time being. Although a few mentions of "Well, I don't know about that, I will have to talk to my lawyer..." seemed to have helped, as well.  

Anyway, sorry to have been away for so long, guys. I am very sorry to have to say that I will have to put this game on hold indefinitely. I thought I would have more time, but many unexpected things have come up lately.   I'll let you all know when I have time again.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you for letting us know that you'll be away indefinitely.  It's much easier to come back with an open heart and mind because of that.     If I'm so blessed as to still be kickin' around the site when you return, I'll still want to play Grun in this game.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. And good luck with everything Goddess.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, it was fun while it lasted.

Good gaming everyone, hope I'll see you all at some time in the future.


----------

